# Tweed and Roth's second litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about a week old now.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooh! Pastels for Easter?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

awww


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love looking at that little one asleep on his back in the first pic, then, in the second pic, four of others start shoving themselves underneath him and he's STILL asleep! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

New pix of Mystery Litter #2.

I'm intrigueds by the pied red/yellow who looks to have a couple of different shades of orange in the coat.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the black-gray one! It almost looks roanish! And one of the agouti pied has a dutch face!


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Very Pretty!


----------

